# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  ΜΗΧΑΝΕΣ   ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΕΣ   ΓΚΑΖΟΝ  - ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ   ΣΤΟ   ΣΠΙΤΙ.

## mariost

ΕΤΗΣΙΑ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ    ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΗΣ  ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ   ΓΚΑΖΟΝ    ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ.https://youtu.be/-eoLUt1wFKA

----------

